#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  勳章系統上線

## 狼王白牙

*狼之樂園*到今天成立屆滿兩周年，這段期間感謝許多新舊成員的付出，

以及認真的版面管理員他們的管理，才有今天的繁榮景象。

為此設立勳章系統，以獎勵他們的付出，也使他們成為眾版友的楷模。


第一批發放的對象為高等級頭銜會員以及作家暨畫家等創作著，

至於特殊貢獻勳章將於規劃完成後發放，敬請期待。

----------

